
Show HN: LambdaTest launched on Product Hunt - kankanaads786
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lambdatest
======
minimaxir
Don’t manipulate upvotes.

------
shaziafuzail19
I am mainly used it for live testing on various platforms. It's very easy to
load & have many browser. It just Awsome!!

------
shephalimalviya
Amazing product. Have been using this tool from one month, their service is
really satisfying.

------
tropicalpost
Does this provide Mobile App testing? Or only browser testing?

~~~
muditsingh5000
Only browser testing right now. No native mobile app testing.

